# Function Buttons



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

I am curious as to how many model railroaders actually use all the function buttons when operating one train or 3-6 trains for a session. QSI, I believe, has the most functions for sound and or lights, 17 at the present time and I've read somewhere where they are adding 2 more functions. 

Most throttles have 10 function buttons and some have 27, correct me if I'm wrong,

my throttle has 10. I mostly use the default buttons such as:

1-bell

2-horn/whistle

8-mute

9-dim light

10- light/lights on/off

I don't use all the function buttons for all the sounds/functions available on a decoder. Though I know how limited I am with my throttle. Even when I program using PR3/JMRI their throttles too only have 10 function buttons. I assume that using other throttles, Digitrax, NCE for example would have something on the screen such as touch for the remaining functions. I really can't remember all the function's on my decoders whether it's QSI, Soundtraxx, Tsunami, or Digitrax. My favorite motor decoder at the present time is NCE, LOL 2 months ago it was TCS, but that too is a fine motor decoder!

The only other function button I use is #4 for my ditch/mars lights, I remapped so I could remember what function button to use.

Do any users really use more than the bell, horn/whistle and the light function buttons when operating or am I really alone. I do run 3-4 trains with 2 loco consist's on my 11'x17' layout but can run up to 6. It seems that running even 2-3 trains and trying to apply all the different functions is almost impossible. Heck I can't really remember what loco is on what address, let alone the functions for it.

After 7 years I decided to upgrade my system with NCE DCC. I presently use Bachmann EZ Command and have for the 7 years, LOL just tired of being put down every time somebody asks what DCC system I use or feel I have to defend why I chose Bachmann EZ Command. *SIMPLICITY* and NCE is the system that would fulfill my needs and simplest to use for me. I know I'm missing out of a lot of functions by not upgrading to a better system. LOL, I've never sent text messages with my cell phone either, maybe it's just the younger generations that can move their fingers and mind that fast, at 68 I sure can't. 

Thanks in advance, Jim


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Jim,
QSI and MTH have a ton of function controls to work with, and each QSI model does does different functions.
The function amount list is now up to 28 available, JMRI, NCE and Digitrax all have the ability to control all 28.
On JMRI hit the * key to access the rest of the functions.
I have several models that have the ability to use all the function but I thing 12 is as high as I have gone.
While some of the function need to be accessed most of the time like lighting control, bell, and horn, some never really need access to like air pump, but the decoder needs them signaled to a function in order to set them into an automatic or situational control loop.
It get rather confusing as to all the behind the scenes action that the decoders are doing and most of the time it really doesn't matter.

Model railroading in the DCC age has gotten more end more complicated and expensive. So trying to stay running with everything changing can get very frustrating. The NCE is very capable and top of the line system with many advantages over your old system. One advantage is you will be able to do 4 digit addressing and that make it a lot nicer when trying to remember what Engine #6900 was actually programed too, hey it's #6900. Huge advantage over the old 2 digit system!
Your PR3 and your NCE system will not only allow you to program and save all your engines in a rooster file for quick reference and reprogramming but also provide a direct link to a second computer controlled throttle.

I have used NCE decoders for 80% of my installs over the years and they have the lowest failure rate of any manufacture, TCS is also a very good manufacture of decoders. Soundtraxx has a very good quality sound decoder at a little better price than QSI.

I think it all boils down to we all can't drive a Rolls Royce, but dang it you shouldn't be stuck driving a piece of junk either!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Jim, You need to turn on ability to receive PM's!


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Jim, You need to turn on ability to receive PM's!


Hey Sean, yea I just went in and fixed it to receive and it says empty. 

Thanks too for your imput on the cv/function input. I really didn't know that! I do know how much better a loco performs with the right cv setting. thanks again, Jim


----------

